# civi mechanic training compared to military training



## emont (12 Oct 2009)

As a red seal civi mechanic with at least ten yrs in the trade I was curious upon joining up would I have to go threw all of the trade specific military training? Obviously I understand I would have to complete the military side of things (ie BMQ). Also would any of my other civi training for instance dealer courses or welding courses I have done be taken into account when I enlist? Thank's for your time I appreciate it!


----------



## DIESEL 007 (12 Oct 2009)

Hey there, I was a diesel mechanic for 6 years before joining, they said if i took Veh tech i would be given credit for my college, licenses and experience, you would bypass some trainiing im told, and even given a chance right off the bat to take some advanced systems training.  Also you may be able to start as a cpl or higher.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2009)

Best advice is to visit a CFRC with all of your credentials.  They would be able to take these and do a Prior Learning Assessment and perhaps give you credit towards some of your Trades training, should that be the field you want to go into (ie. Mechanic).  You may be able to come into the CF as a "Semiskilled" applicant.  You will probably have to do BMQ, if you have no previous military experience.  With your Red Seal Civilian Mechanic papers you may be able to have most of your Vehicle Mechanic Crse written off, but you will likely still have to do training on specific military vehicles to gain a full Military Qualification and Trade.  These are all things that you will have to submit to the CFRC, and await a review by them of what qualifications they will grant you.


----------



## emont (13 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys I appreciate it. I have an appointment to meet with a recruiter to discuss these specifics this week.


----------

